# sat dish 110cm ?



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi read the camp site review on here any one been recentley to camping el pino andalusia and what size dish for sky mine is 110cm thanks.jud


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi
havn't stayed there as I have a house not too far away.However you may struggle with 110cm dish late in the day to get a signal.We have 130cm dish at our house and get reasonable signal although this has deteriorated this year and we may lose it all later on due to pending changes with Astra satellites.More info on that here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-114289-new-satellites.html


----------

